# Awesome marinade



## fit4duty443 (Jun 16, 2015)

This is good for any meat you're grilling...
One Part BBQ sauce 
One part A1 sauce
One part Ranch dressing
Mix all together and marinate the meat before you grill. You won't be sorry


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm definitely going to try this!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds yummy!


----------

